
F-35 jets: US military grounds entire fleet - rbanffy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-45827795
======
vparikh
I fear history will repeat itself. During the Vietnam war, the US was heavily
dependent on technology to solve the problems of air combat. They designed the
F4 Phantom with a cannon, why you ask? Because they felt it won't be needed.
They were convinced the air to air missile would defeat any adversary in the
air. Until the met the Mig 15 -> a fast sleek fighter with no missiles but 3
canons. It was a deadly adversary in the air and the US learnt a valuable
lesson before the end of the war. In air combat, speed and pilot training in
close quarter air combat are what creates a victory situation.

And here we go again, we just built a plan that has sacrificed visibility,
maneuverability, and speed for stealth and advanced air to air weaponry. It
has already lost in test combat runs against the US's own F16 -- a faster,
more agile and cheaper fighter. Guess we will have to learn the hard lessons
again in combat.

